# pdf erstellen



## baxter (29. November 2002)

hi!

wenn ich dateien aus indesign bzw illustrator als pdf exportiere, werden vektoren oft ziemlich zerfetzt und nicht schoen dargestellt. auffaellig dabei ist, das es bei schriften nie so ist. egal welche darstellungsgroesse ich im reader einstelle, pfade werden nie so schoen wie schriften. 
wenn ich das pdf drucke, ist alles normal... 
hat jemand erfahrungen damit, und vielleicht ein paar tips fuer das exportieren in pdf dateien...?



danke...
_baxter


----------



## Christoph (30. November 2002)

da ich kein indesign bzw. illustrator benute wird dir das wahrscheinlich nichts helfen aber hast du´s schon mal mit Freehand oder Xpress versucht?


----------



## propaganda X (30. November 2002)

bei mir war das ähnlich, bis ich merkte, dass es der acrobat reader war, der das so schiesse darstellte. als ich dann mit der lupe vergrößert habe, stellte ich fest, dass die auflösung selbst bei 800facher vergrößerung gleich blieb (statt der erwarteten meterhohen klötzchen anzuzeigen).
ausgedruckt waren die linien messerscharf...

also vermutlich nur nein darstellungsproblem des acroreaders. woran es genau liegt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ich war halt zu faul meine standard-voreinstellungen zu ändern, aber ich vermute, damit liese sich das darstellungsproblem (wenn es denn wirklich eins ist) beheben.


----------

